# Droid 4 early upgrade petition



## Dri94 (Oct 22, 2011)

Petition for an early upgrade to Droid4. I did not create this petition. Just promoting it =]
http://www.change.org/petitions/droid-3-owners-for-early-upgrades


----------



## ghostnexus (Sep 25, 2011)

just signed it now


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Lets wait until the d4 comes out and sign it


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

Didn't the Bionic owners try this when the Razr was released? >_>


----------



## FlyinLulz (Oct 23, 2011)

I just got my D3 like a month ago.

Teleport Successful


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

FlyinLulz said:


> I just got my D3 like a month ago.
> 
> Teleport Successful


Same Here...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Pulled adfly out of the link.


----------



## 93fuelslut (Nov 4, 2011)

Flyinlulz........I got mine 3months ago.....if my d2g wasn't shattered I would go back to it...this whole internal storage with out an option to save to sd card is fn gay...nothing but a problem


----------



## supern0va (Nov 23, 2011)

As much as i would like an early upgrade every time a new device gets released, it just not realistic, petition or not. Also, if you are on these forums your probably at the least familiar with Android, if not a fanatic and should already be familiar with the ecosystem, the sales market and the speed in which these devices go from cutting edge to EOL to obsolete.

Sent from my DROID3 using RootzWiki


----------

